# Single, easiest way to get a tip....



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

When they ask you 'how is your night?'

Say happily, "its been great...great people, lots of fun, and everyone tipped."
Something like that.

In advertising, it is a 'bandwagon' type of appeal. I.e. everyone does it. 

I know for a fact it gets me tips. And, for some reason, they are more likely to give you cash. It is like they want you to know you got it.

I am going to make a LOT tonight. Vega$, baby!


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

I’ve used similar strategies when the opportunity has presented itself. If someone asks me how much I make driving rideshare I say it’s like being a bartender or server in that we really depend on tips. The problem is most of my pax have no shame so this often doesn’t work.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

God, I _hate_ that one. The classic, lazy, patently-obvious-that-they're-just-trying-to-make-small-talk question. They don't really care about the answer, they're just filling space with inane word-noise.

I like sarcasm for these painfully stupid, boring questions, which _can_ work if you have a bunch of riders out for fun and you catch them unexpectedly: "Fantastic! I just found out that I won the Powerball -- in fact, right after I drop you off, I'm going to pull over to the side of the road, set the car on fire, and tomorrow I'm buying a Maserati!"

Probably not a good idea to say to someone a 645 am who's going to work, though . . .


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> God, I _hate_ that one. The classic, lazy, patently-obvious-that-they're-just-trying-to-make-small-talk question. They don't really care about the answer, they're just filling space with inane word-noise.
> 
> I like sarcasm for these painfully stupid, boring questions, which _can_ work if you have a bunch of riders out for fun and you catch them unexpectedly: "Fantastic! I just found out that I won the Powerball -- in fact, right after I drop you off, I'm going to pull over to the side of the road, set the car on fire, and tomorrow I'm buying a Maserati!"
> 
> Probably not a good idea to say to someone a 645 am who's going to work, though . . .


Funny, I used a similar line last night before the drawing. "How's you night"? Answer: Great I'm gonna win Powerball in 2 hours! Got a lot of laughs.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Sconnie said:


> I've used similar strategies when the opportunity has presented itself. If someone asks me how much I make driving rideshare I say it's like being a bartender or server in that we really depend on tips. The problem is most of my pax have no shame so this often doesn't work.


Thats not going to work. Bandwagon is better


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> "Fantastic! I just found out that I won the Powerball -- in fact, right after I drop you off, I'm going to pull over to the side of the road, set the car on fire, and tomorrow I'm buying a Maserati!"


Nice. :laugh:


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Great technique.
I now have a 'sign', and I'm going to try this one about, 'great- I've got lots of tips today/night too!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Female pax: "How is your night?"

Me: "Not so good. Haven't gotten lucky yet."


----------



## MusicMan03 (Jan 30, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Female pax: "How is your night?"
> 
> Me: "Not so good. Haven't gotten lucky yet."


The technique is you want them to hop *on* the bandwagon

"It's great! Great people, lots of fun, & all the ladies gave happy endings"


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I do GrubHub, I only accept trip that tipped.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Awesome! Straight out of an NLP playbook! I'll be using it! Thanks!


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

kc2018 said:


> When they ask you 'how is your night?'
> 
> Say happily, "its been great...great people, lots of fun, and everyone tipped."
> Something like that.
> ...


Excellent idea, thanks for posting it.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

I would of responded with "Guess I'll be your first non-tipper of the night then". The insincerity would ooze out from the act of manipulation.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Some people just ooze negativity.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Coyotex said:


> Some people just ooze negativity.


Manipulation is quite ugly and negative indeed.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Coyotex said:


> Some people just ooze negativity.


Some people were born trolls and thrive on attention given to them when they attempt to create a disturbance. I have just updated my ignore list so I wont be tempted to feed the troll....


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Your suggestion helped me increase my earnings, so thanks!!


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

I love this suggestion! I don't think it's manipulation at all. Those that do have a weird definition of manipulation.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Some people were born trolls and thrive on attention given to them when they attempt to create a disturbance. I have just updated my ignore list so I wont be tempted to feed the troll....


How dare someone disagree with me, on a forum no less, them trolls!
*sticks finger in ear* "La la la , cant hear you! Ignored!". Brings back memories from childhood.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Some people were born trolls and thrive on attention given to them when they attempt to create a disturbance. I have just updated my ignore list so I wont be tempted to feed the troll....


Same. Blocking troll. We are here to make more money.

And, it becomes true every day. I am getting killer tips and 80% are tipping. I get a $20 tip about once every 2 weeks.

Good luck, everyone.


----------

